
US Navy Pandarra Fog System: Carbon fiber clouds against anti-ship missiles - vinnyglennon
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/carbon-fiber-clouds-hiding-naval-destroyers-from-anti-ship-missiles.340685/
======
anonlastname
I don't beileve that this is nearly as good as the Greek chorus on this forum
says it is. As long as you can see a ship with your eyes, a missile can
probably hit it.

